# New Scotts Products for 2019



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Scotts has come out with some new products for 2019.

One of these is a soil amendment called "Foundation Soil Improver":



















There are some other products, too, including at least one new fertilizer formula.

Among other things, Scotts has also renamed their Pendimethalin pre-emergent from "Halts Crabgrass and Grassy Weed Preventer" to "WeedEx Prevent with Halts":


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I used Pendimethalin as my Pre-Em this year via the Scotts Triple Action Fert. We will see how it goes. I'm a bit sceptical if it though.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

What does everyone think of the soil improver product? I can't find a label online. It seems priced at $30-40 per bag and it covers 5k sqft. That seems high.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm intrigued by the Scott's Soil product, especially with Volcanic Ash and Biochar. Scott's products are very expensive, however. I wonder what the prill size is of this? With Biochar, it seems like the smaller the better because it would just sit there and not break down otherwise.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

bmw said:


> I'm intrigued by the Scott's Soil product, especially with Volcanic Ash and Biochar. Scott's products are very expensive, however. I wonder what the prill size is of this? With Biochar, it seems like the smaller the better because it would just sit there and not break down otherwise.


I didn't see a SGN size on the bag, but the size and appearance reminded me of Carbon X. It's probably SGN 220'ish.

Here's a pic of the Scotts Foundation Soil Improver.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

@Powhatan thanks, it seems there are some rather large chunks of biochar in there. Seems like they would just sit on the canopy forever.
Did you see any results, soil improvement, drainage improvements with this?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

@bmw I've used the soil improver once mainly as a curiosity. A month later I sprayed N-Ext RGS & Air-8 "Compaction Cure" app, so can't say definitively what effects the Scotts product contributed to drainage improvements. I'm sure it helped, but it's probably one of those amendments that's needed multiple times over a long period of time. I believe @Green said he's used it and saw some turf benefits.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah, I used it once as well. Whether it was the thing that helped, I'm not sure...but something did. The improvements were in heat tolerance of the stand, but I had overseeded with better varieties, and also done a couple of Lime applications that were needed. I will probably use it once again this year, in any case. I won't do it in areas that collect water; my thinking is they already have too much organic matter and clay, and need more sand and better drainage, not more stuff to clog up the soil.

I think it was $25 at Ace last year. They were pushing it because it was new and had $5 off.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

This thread also reminds me...

Scotts has come out with a bunch more new products over the past 6 months or so as well...mostly some new fertilizers:

Turf Builder UltraFeed, a 40-0-5 with 80% slow release from PCU:
https://www.scotts.com/en-us/products/lawn-food/scotts-turf-builder-ultrafeed
The name appears to come from the fact that they give an "Ultra" 5 lb/M application rate on the bag as an option (2 lb N total rate; 0.40 lb water soluble N and 1.6 lb WIN).

Turf Builder Summer Lawn Food, a 34-0-0 with 50% slow release from PCU and their wetting agent "EveryDrop":
https://www.scotts.com/en-us/products/lawn-food/scotts-turf-builder-summer-lawn-food 
(They still make the older "Summerguard" Insect Control formula with Bifenthrin and PCSCU as well, but have increased the percentage of water soluble N to about 75%. I have no idea why they made this change a while back).

And a whole bunch of other all-in-one fertilizers, including one called "Triple Action" (everyone is joining that bandwagon lately), and some other Turf Builder products that combine weed and feed and/or Pendimethalin pre-M together.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Scott's Soil Improver is 10% clay. Last thing I need in my MO soil is more clay, thank you very much. Pass.


----------

